# How do cats complain?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It just now dawned on me that I always say Prince is an angel because he never complains about anything but maybe I'm missing the complaint signs?

And how do they throw a tantrum?


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

when a cat complains, you'll know about it...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, he just once again threatened to bite me if I continue trying to pet his but-, but other than that I've seen no signs...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh man the complaining.......

I get yelled at, nipped, pawed, stood on and generally abused.


----------



## Dace (Apr 16, 2011)

My cat's complaining usually is about not letting him out as often as he would like to. Then he becomes restless and annoying and needless to say, he wins. If we're not home and he's inside for too long, he'll even go and spray in a corner.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I notice my cats complain with body language that moves from silent complaint to vocal and finally a physical tantrum if I don't respond and/or respect what they are 'telling' me. It begins with narrowed eyes shooting "The Look", flattened ears, lashing tails, sighs, huffs, mutters, growls, meows, yowls, paw-slaps, paw-swipes, outright scratching, nips and bites.

Most cats will give you signs of their discontent long before they take action. How skilled you are at 'reading' and how quickly you 'listen' to them dictates how far the cat has to go until you 'hear' them and finally respect their 'wishes'. And by wishes, I mean 'demands'.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> And by wishes, I mean 'demands'.


L O L

In that case, maybe Prince's complaints are so passive aggressive he's been consciously wrapping me around his little finger without me noticing... I'm autistic, so spotting hidden manipulations is very hard for me, I have to work very hard at it.

I know when he wants out and is not happy with my not opening the door because he'll sit by the door all the time and act depressed, with bouts of energy directed to the key-chain hanging from the lock. When he has my attention, he'll run strongly to the door.

He chooses his menu for a given meal by sniffing at what I put down hungrily, then lowering his head in sadness and walking away. Repeat with each food I put down, until I get to the one he'll honor me by eating today. Like a Prince, he doesn't lower himself to fight, he just shows he is "not pleased".


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

My girls don't often complain. But if they do it comes in the form of a big 'mrowwww', and a weak attempt at a bite. Mitzi always storms off upstairs too.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Oh man the complaining.......
> 
> I get yelled at, nipped, pawed, stood on and generally abused.


This.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Spencer is a VERY vocal complainer...when he wants food, he lets you know. Loudly. Constantly. For a long time.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

When they complain you know it!!!
When Bentley wants extra noms he grumphs at me & if he thinks I'm not paying attention I'll get slapped. Tuffy will dance around & around me then chomp the back of my leg. And I think it was him that peed in my shoe after I scolded him for shredding something. Cat used to squall and scream at the top of her lungs then go break something - lost half my set of wineglasses because she felt ignored. Knocked them off one by one very deliberately. Methos pouts & will turn his back on me doing the psychoceramic kitty routine. PuddyWoW will get right in my face and wow wow at me - oooh fishbreath.


----------

